# 38 148gr squibs!



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I have loaded and reloaded 300 rounds of 38. Used loading data from the manual for unique powder. Copper clad double end wadcutters. The result.... 1out of 3 are squibs. Not enough power to get the bullet out of hte barrell. Looking at the bullets, the jackets were cut by the lan grooves in the barrel and squished back acordian style ( excuse the spelling of that one!) I shoot them out of a S&W 6in barreled revolver. I actually had 2 inthe barrel and no damage! This time I loaded up 100 rounds of leadcast 148 wadcutters with 3 grains of bullseye.

Any body have this problem? I don't know if the jackets were the problem or so little powder in the shell. It sounded like more than just the primer firing when I did get a squib. Powder and primers are new.
I have shot another hundred rounds thru a snubnose with the 'problem' loads and alll have shot. I think it is the copper coating wedging itself in the barrel.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

What load data and what book. What was the bullets being used and powder charge. Speer Volume #13 recommends only lead bullets be used in the 38 special for just the reason you describe. However they also state that the 110 and 125 grain jacket bullets are okay but list only one singe load for each powder which is the max load...... no min load when using the 110 and 125 jacketed bullets. I have the older Speer volume #11 and it has only solid lead bullets listed for the 38 special.

3.0 grains of Bullseye should push the 148 grain WC just fine.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

These are the wadcutters
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=153227

3.2 grains of unique
cci 500 primers
winchester cases

I was told that magnum primers may solve the problem if it was a matter of the powder not fully igniting.......
I decided to shoot the rest of them thru the stubnose instead of unloading them all over again. I now have these and have yet to test them

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=647180


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

They may be WC but they are jacketed. 4.5 grains of unique is the minimum even when loading 148 grain solid lead WC. If you want to make up low recoiling loads use only lead and stick with the load data in the books. There are members on here with a lot more experience than I so maybe they will chime in but in my opinion you are playing with fire. Don't be surprised if these stick in your snub nose also.....


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

The data I got was from the alliant reloading book. I am very careful not to deviate from the data as I am all to familiar with what could happen ( not from personal experience). 3.2 to 4.5 is quite a difference and one I would have noticed. Could the data have been changed? My book is probably 7 years old. Unless they make the powder different I would think it would still be current.
My new loads are with bullseye.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

All I can tell you is the data your are using is for a 148 grain LWC. You are loading 148 grain DEWC with a .004 copper coating and they are sticking in the barrel. 3 grains of unique behind a regular 148 grain wadcutter is a minimum (actually .2 grains below min) load to start with. Looking at Rainiers web site (manufacture of your bullets) doesn't even recommend unique for these bullets and they list them under the heading of Total Copper Jacketed bullets.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I just looked up rainier bullet site and found this.

They have a jacket consisting of thin plating on their exterior but, because their core is swaged, they lack the harder alloy of the traditional cast lead projectile. Because of this unique construction, loaders should not be interpolated from data developed using either of these other bullet types. They should be treated as a separate class of projectile because they require their own load data.

and yes, they do not have anything for alliant powder info. Mystery solved. Thanks for all your input. I hope this helps someone else not make my mistake.


----------

